
Merchants of Despair: ...Environmentalists...Pseudo-Scientists...Antihumanism - xenophanes
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/merchants-of-despair
======
xenophanes
Book has fact checking problems:

[http://curi.us/1561-bad-scholarship-merchants-of-despair-
by-...](http://curi.us/1561-bad-scholarship-merchants-of-despair-by-robert)

------
xenophanes
The real title is:

Merchants of Despair: Radical Environmentalists, Criminal Pseudo-Scientists,
and the Fatal Cult of Antihumanism

The 80 character limit on titles is lame.

